# Noob question re: ZFS on 8.0 installation



## tjr (Nov 7, 2009)

I am able to successfully install ZFS using this guide except I am having trouble with the last step, where it says to sysinstall.  How do I sysinstall without clobbering what I just installed?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## jnr (Nov 8, 2009)

> Exit Fixit mode, and then [exit] sysinstall.



Does that make more sense? It's saying to reboot and remove the install disc.


----------



## tjr (Nov 8, 2009)

That interpretation makes sense, but some other guides explicitly recommended using sysinstall afterward.  If it's not necessary, though, all the better.


----------

